# Solved: Windows 8 C:/ folders missing.



## vaughand (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm in the process of upgrading my a couple of my home computers to Windows 8. I've been doing clean installs on each machine and have backed up my files from the various hard drives to my main computer using Acronis True Image. 

I've just finished installing Windows 8 on one of the machines, took the hard drive out, connected it to another computer, copied its documents to a folder on the C:/ which I called backup. Now upon putting the drive back into the Windows 8 computer. The backup folder I created on C:/ is missing. I've turned on hidden files, and unchecked 'hide protected operating system files' but I still can't find the folder. The space is being used on the hard drive, so the files must be there, and they show up when I connect that drive to a Windows 7 computer. I'm a little perplexed by this, can anybody shed some light on this for me?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Is it possible that it is under another username from the second computer. Or, perhaps, under "users\Public?


----------



## vaughand (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestion, but no luck. If I transfer the files directly to the user account folders they show up just fine, it just seems whenever I put them directly under c:/ that they disappear.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

The permissions on the root of C:\ are different and you should not really put any files directly in C:\ but either in a folder in C:\users or if they are programs in C:\Program files (x86) or C:\Program files. Use the Security tab of C:\ and add your account to have at least Read and List permissons to view other files.


----------



## vaughand (Nov 27, 2009)

I figured something along those lines. Thought it was a little odd seeing as that's how I've done it on previous versions of windows. Thanks for your reply's either way, I shall take your advice. Cheers.


----------



## Win64_Fan (Feb 2, 2013)

I also faced same problem, I noticed that for some reason, Win 8 hides the Drive C stuffs if its installed on some other drive. However there is one easy fix for this. Follow these steps:

1. Right click "My Computer" ->goto "Manage"
2. In menu on left side click "Disk Management" under "Storage". This may take few moments to initialize
3. Now you will see a detailed list of your partitions on the Hard Drive. Here you may note that Either your first partition may have a drive letter or may not
4. Now in case it does not have a drive letter then, right click that partition, goto "Change Drive Letter and Paths", select "Add"
5. In case you have Drive letter already visible then, right click that partition, goto "Properties" -> "Security" -> Add Permissions

Hope this fixes your problem.


----------

